# Duck Walking on 'Slippery' Floor?



## margeaux (Jun 16, 2017)

Hello!

I have a duckling who has decided I'm mommy. My neighbor found her in a parking lot and brought her to me to care for since she knows I have chickens and foster kittens etc. She's only about 10 days old at the most now. She sits with me every second possible haha and I even got a little fanny pack to carry her around so she's not lonely! It's pretty cute. She makes the saddest peeping sound if she can't see me, I don't like it!

I don't have other ducks, but I do have chickens that I'm hoping she can spend time with once she's big enough. It's nearly impossible to get her just one friend and not 6 ducklings and even so, duckling time is kind of over now :/. I'm still looking for a friend for her if possible though. 

But in the meantime, is it ok for her to walk around on wood flooring? I've read somewhere that maybe that's not good for their feet? 

I'm not sure if she'll be a totally outside duck or what but I'll be playing it by ear. 

Does anyone have an indoor duck?

I think she's a wood duck. I live in upstate NY and I think they migrate away from here in winter so I'm not sure how she'd do outside in the winter :/. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## margeaux (Jun 17, 2017)

Nobody has any advice for me about the ducky ?


----------



## Shawluvsbirds (Aug 3, 2018)

margeaux said:


> Nobody has any advice for me about the ducky ?


A little late here. . but ya. I've seen a lot of folks do let their ducks walk around on vinyl or wood floors. If they don't do a lot of slipping around it may be ok. . but if their legs go out from under them a lot you could wind up with injuries. Splayed legs or slipped tendon or a sprain. It's not really ideal for them to be walking around a lot on any slick surface. 
If there is no way for you to find her some duck friends you might wanna look into a wildlife rescue place or something that could take her in. (It's actually against the law to possess a wild duck if it is a wood duck bear that in mind) Also wood ducks are escape artists so beware of that. A lot of people do keep ducks and chickens together but that too comes with its challenges. Ducks need access to buckets  Or bowls of water to dip their bills and heads in to clean their more and eyes.. They make a water mess. In short they are much happier with friends of the same species. I hope it all works out for you 
As far as winter goes I *think* she would be ok outside in the winter once she is grown. . as long as she has a shelter to be in with bedding and out of the wind. Google nest boxes for wood ducks. . I think they actually like to go in bird house style boxes that are up off the ground. 
That may not be necessary but something you may wanna  research


----------

